# gun bluing?



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

i bought Birchwood Casey® Complete Perma Blue® Liquid Gun Blue Kit from academy to put it on my 30 30 i followed all the steps and now my gun looks rusty on the metal? anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

You do have to follow the direction exactly, don't skip any steps and put on at least as many coats as recommended.
You do understand that all bluing is a form of rusting?


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

i followed all the steps and i understand that but the metal iskind of a orange rust color now but i can rub it off and then it comes back after a while


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Also some guns are made of a type of metal that doesn't hold bluing well and is another kind of finish. Typical cheap big box store (cold blue) bluing will never do a satisfactory job.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks. does anyone know of anywhere i can get it professionally cleaned/blue?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I've done one of those blue jobs before and it turned out really nice


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I did the same thing to my 30-30 then i got it cerakoted. i would look into doing that if i were you


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

http://fullrangefirearm.com/


----------

